# Kodokan curriculum



## Henderson (Jan 19, 2006)

Anybody out there have the Kodokan curriculum (rokyu through shodan) in document form, that would be willing to email it to me?

Respects,

Frank


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2006)

Is it on judoinfo.com? They seem to have everything there!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 20, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Is it on judoinfo.com? They seem to have everything there!


Excellent site!


----------



## bignick (Jan 20, 2006)

You can check the USJA for their rank syllabus...I'm not aware or have seen anything directly from the Kodokan


----------



## Henderson (Jan 20, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Is it on judoinfo.com? They seem to have everything there!


 
I thought so too...not there.

Frank


----------



## Henderson (Jan 20, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> You can check the USJA for their rank syllabus...I'm not aware or have seen anything directly from the Kodokan


 
I couldn't find anything resembling a rank syllabus at the USJA website. I have found some things from other organizations such as UJSF, USTKJ, etc. outlining requirements for shodan. These however, are very vague. They list one of the requirements for shodan as "20 throws from Gokyu no Waza". I am looking for something that breaks down the progression from rokyu to shodan, and lists the required material for each step. (ie...specific nage-waza, shime-waza, etc.)

Respectfully,

Frank


----------



## bignick (Jan 20, 2006)

http://www.usja-judo.org/forms.htm

Try there for all their documents...

http://www.usja-judo.org/Docs/srpromo.pdf

This specifically is the testing booklet with all the requirements up to shodan, I believe the rank requirements for ranks above shodan are in the above list as well...


----------



## Henderson (Jan 20, 2006)

Arigato, Big Nick!

:asian:


----------



## bignick (Jan 21, 2006)

No problem


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 21, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Anybody out there have the Kodokan curriculum (rokyu through shodan) in document form, that would be willing to email it to me?
> 
> Respects,
> 
> Frank


 
Maybe this will be rather useful.. here is a quote from Mr. Don Cunningham's interview. He got his grades in Tokyo..

http://www.geocities.com/gbi_club/interview_don_san.htm

let me quote



> _What does the Kodokan looks like? Are there many foreigners training with you? How was the grading test conducted? Did they make it especially hard for foreigners, or does everybody got equal treatment?_
> 
> I met many foreigners or ex-patriates practicing judo when I visited the Kodokan, but not at the other places for the majority of my training. Frequently, I was the only non-Japanese in most of the local and regional tournaments in which I participated in Japan. The gradings I received in Japan were at Batsugun Tournaments, special grading tournaments. Each grade would line up and compete. If you won five matches in a row, you received a grading to the next level. Unlike regular tournaments, though, there were no rest periods between matches. If you lost any before completing the fifth match, you were eliminated. After winning five, you were finished and the next two competitors would start. I can't think of any fairer or equal method of grading.
> 
> ...


----------

